# Responsabilità dell'amministratore del blog



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

*Responsabilità dell'amministratore del blog*

Proprio oggi mi è arrivato un avviso chiusura indagini che vede come imputato l'amministratore di un forum quale coimputato per il reato di diffamazione per non aver vigilato. La fattispecie è che un tale anonimo insulta un altro, con tanto di nome e cognome. Quest'ultimo denuncia. 
Viene assimilata la responsabilità dell'amministratore del forum a quella del direttore del giornale (a mio avviso è una forzatura perchè nel diritto penale vige il divieto di analogia).
Che ne pensate? Fa bene il nostro staff ad essere severo no?


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Proprio oggi mi è arrivato un avviso chiusura indagini che vede come imputato l'amministratore di un forum quale coimputato per il reato di diffamazione per non aver vigilato. La fattispecie è che un tale anonimo insulta un altro, con tanto di nome e cognome. Quest'ultimo denuncia.
> Viene assimilata la responsabilità dell'amministratore del forum a quella del direttore del giornale (a mio avviso è una forzatura perchè nel diritto penale vige il divieto di analogia).
> Che ne pensate? Fa bene il nostro staff ad essere severo no?


io penso che fa benissimo. Siamo degli ospiti e quindi ci dobbiamo comportare secondo le modalità volute dal padrone di casa, anche se per qualcuno ( me compreso, a volte ) potrebbe sembrare eccessivamente severo.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Proprio oggi mi è arrivato un avviso chiusura indagini che vede come imputato l'amministratore di un forum quale coimputato per il reato di diffamazione per non aver vigilato. La fattispecie è che un tale anonimo insulta un altro, con tanto di nome e cognome. Quest'ultimo denuncia.
> Viene assimilata la responsabilità dell'amministratore del forum a quella del direttore del giornale (a mio avviso è una forzatura perchè nel diritto penale vige il divieto di analogia).
> Che ne pensate? Fa bene il nostro staff ad essere severo no?


come si fa a paragonare il direttore di un giornale ad un amministratore di un forum virtuale devo ancora capirlo.
intanto sui giornali nemmeno pubblicano mail anonime e poi scusa, come fa un amm di forum a sapere che il tale nick si chiama tizio caio con certezza?
a me sembra assurdo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come si fa a paragonare il direttore di un giornale ad un amministratore di un forum virtuale devo ancora capirlo.
> intanto sui giornali nemmeno pubblicano mail anonime e poi scusa, come fa un amm di forum a sapere che il tale nick si chiama tizio caio con certezza?
> *a me sembra assurdo*.


 
anche a me. per sicurezza però interviene cancellando ogni dato sensibile venga scritto sui post e credo faccia bene.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come si fa a paragonare il direttore di un giornale ad un amministratore di un forum virtuale devo ancora capirlo.
> intanto sui giornali nemmeno pubblicano mail anonime e poi scusa, come fa un amm di forum a sapere che il tale nick si chiama tizio caio con certezza?
> *a me sembra assurdo*.


sembra assurdo ma è così, vedi legge 62 del 2001... http://www.techblogs.it/blogosfera/...-su-siti-e-blog-come-prodotti-editoriali.html


----------



## Old Shine (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come si fa a paragonare il direttore di un giornale ad un amministratore di un forum virtuale devo ancora capirlo.
> intanto sui giornali nemmeno pubblicano mail anonime e poi scusa, come fa un amm di forum a sapere che il tale nick si chiama tizio caio con certezza?
> a me sembra assurdo.


Questo non è importante, il fatto è che secondo il pm procedente l'amm. del forum è responsabile in concorso con chi commette il reato di diffamazione a mezzo internet per non aver vigilato. E questo anche se non sa quale sia il vero nome.
In realtà secondo me l'amm. sarà assolto perchè il principio di tassatività della legge penale vieta che vi siano estenzioni della normativa e che quindi vi possa essere l'assimilazione tra amministratore del forum e direttore del giornale.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Questo non è importante, il fatto è che secondo il pm procedente l'amm. del forum è responsabile in concorso con chi commette il reato di diffamazione a mezzo internet per non aver vigilato. E questo anche se non sa quale sia il vero nome.
> In realtà secondo me l'amm. sarà assolto perchè il principio di tassatività della legge penale vieta che vi siano estenzioni della normativa e che quindi vi possa essere l'assimilazione tra amministratore del forum e direttore del giornale.


Effettivamente finora quello è stato l'orientamento ma effettivamente prendendola alla lettera la L. 62/2001 tanti distinguo non ne fa quindi non si può parlare di estensione della norma ma di interpretazione della stessa e se trovi il magistrato "zelante" che magari vuol far notizia, poi le beghe son solo dell'admin.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Effettivamente finora quello è stato l'orientamento ma effettivamente prendendola alla lettera la L. 62/2001 tanti distinguo non ne fa quindi non si può parlare di estensione della norma ma di interpretazione della stessa e se trovi il *magistrato "zelante" che magari vuol far notizia, *poi le beghe son solo dell'admin.


e quello sappiamo che si trova sempre


----------

